# BUTLINS MINEHEAD FOR A RALLY???



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone fancied a weekend/midweek rally to Butlins Minehead sometime next year?
They have good toilets/showers etc. 
All pitches have hook up, and free passes to entertainment.
For those who don`t realise, YOU CAN TAKE DOGS, but they must stay on the rally field and kept on a lead where there is plenty of waste ground.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm, no replies :? :? 

Does someone know something they should tell us about :!: :?: 

Not sure myself at the moment - will bear it in mind though.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Fancy it, but a bit far for us, I think.

Bryan


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Give it a chance Tricia there is only 3 minutes between suedi_55 and you're post :lol: 

Can't comment about the camping facilities but we did visit Minehead Butlins 4yrs ago for a weekend and the entertainment is very good  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Give it a chance Tricia there is only 3 minutes between suedi_55 and you're post :lol:


Don't you mean 2 hours and 3 minutes :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yes of course I do  ...sorry Tricia, I'm male and was trying to multi-task :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> sorry Tricia, I'm male and was trying to multi-task :lol:


You should know better than to even attempt it. Linear thinking rules, OK?

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tricia,

It's the mandatory Tannoy that has to be shoved in your roofvent that is making us suck our teeth on it for a while.

Dave
PS More years ago than I would care to admit we had a wonderful breakfast there sharing a table with a family who had been hypnotised during the entertainment the previous evening. It was an absolute hoot!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's putting "Butlins" and "entertainment" together that's making me hold back :? I remember the adverts  

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Seudi

best thing is to talk to either Ladyj or Cliantus if you want to set up a rally or Kands if you want to call it a meet. They will suggest dates etc and assist in getting it listed on the front page.

Once listed with dates etc you will find people will come forward. I reckon you might find it a popular rally, especially for those with children. 


stew

ps sent you a pm


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We may have enjoyed it but I guess that OUR "kids" ... 2 Yorkies would not be welcome??!!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> Motorhomersimpson said:
> 
> 
> > sorry Tricia, I'm male and was trying to multi-task :lol:
> ...


Well, the linear bit's OK - but isn't thinking a bit beyond the call of duty? 

Graham


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sal and the boys have just come back from Butlins... they enjoy it, but im first to admit its not my cup of tea.

As Artona posted, if you need help setting it up as a rally or meet, just drop any of the rally/meets staff a pm.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

As Artona mentioned, you can pm Lady J and Clianthus (or any of the Rally team) for Rally dates, or Kands and myself if you need any information/help organising a Meet - but dates for Meets are chosen by the poster and not by the Meets team. 

Butlins sounds like a fun venue for a Meet, although not my cup of tea either, although we will be arranging a Meet next year at Wickstead Park which may not be everyone's idea of fun either. 

If you need any assistance (even entering into Rally/Meets Diary) please give one of us a shout.

Sharon


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

As much as we cant wait to go to a rally or meet, Butlins isn't for us as couldn't take the dogs  
Just up the road at Fiddington there is a nice site called Mill Farm, they have a rally field with some hook ups, also indoor pool, boating lake, trampolenes, bar area and dog walking.
They can be a bit pricey at high season though, have seen RV's in there with no problems for access.

Tina


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

You CAN take dogs. Dogs are welcolme but can not be taken on to the `Butlins site` They are welcolme on the camping field where they can be walked. There is plenty of waste ground. Infact, on our last visit there with another motorhome group, we decided we had one thing missing in our van, and that was a dog, as nearly every other van had at least one. :lol: So dont let that put anyone off. 
Also, those who say it`s not their cup of tea, can I say that once on the rally field, you wouldn`t even know you were at Butlins. It is situated at the back of the Butlins site away from anything else. You could be anywhwere!! And the stroll along the front to the town is nice, where you can get a cheap, tasty good value all day breakfast!!!!! 
 
Sue


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue

We were hoping to attend a rally at Butlins, Minehead with a group from the Motor Caravanners Club. Unfortunately the rally was cancelled and another date, not suitable for us, was arranged. From what I can gather the subsequent rally was a great success and enjoyed by all in attendance. There was no HI-DE-HI GOOD MORNING CAMPERS blaring out from loudspeakers, full access to all of the entertainments was allowed
It is a fairly long journey for us, but if a meet or rally was organised we would probably attend.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well its less than 100 miles for us so that would be a record for an MHF rally so we'd have to come.

Frank

For those who remember seeing us at Brean I would point out that we had to drive from York to get there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue, 

I like Minehead :lol: 

What you need to do is get some details from Butlins as to cost and dates that they have available. Do they hire the rally field for a set amount or is it a price per van, does the price include electric ,are RV's allowed ,dogs etc, and hardstandings. Best to get it in writing if possible. Bare in mind that we only usually get about 10 to 20 vans on rallys so a large out lay for hire of rally field would have to covered in the price and folks don't want to pay huge amounts :lol: 

Need any help just pm me Clianthus or Kands or Rockierv we are all here to help you set it up.

Jacquie


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't be put off by Butlins Minehead. Minehead is a brilliant area as Exmoor is very near. There are lovely villages nearby. Good Pub (Forresters Arms at Dunster). There is a swimming pool at Minehead where, if you are disabled you get in at a cheaper price and your carer (helper) gets in free!!!!!!!!! 

Just a thought. The Barbarians Rugby Club caters for rallys and would probably be cheaper than Butlins. Also it is on the outskirts of the town. I think the Motor Caravan Club is booked in here during June. Bit basic but there is a club house and showers. Details can be obtained through the Caravan Club Book as it is a CL site as well as having additional space for rallys in a separate area. Only available out of the rugby season

It would be nice to have a rally in the South West as all the other ones seem to cater for the folks up North!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Having looked at the Butlins Minehead site last night I realised this was a 'seperate' section of Butlins but could not find anything about the relevant facilities, costs etc. :? 

I would certainly consider attending, would be good to have the use of their pool if the weather was reasonable and it is a lovely area around there  

Keep us posted please :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*bUTLINS*

Hi Sue, I must admit at first the thought of Butlins and rallies didn't appeal 
but having read a few of the posts i'm thinking this could be a bit of a laugh. :lol: :lol: 
Also it not to far to travel and Minehead is surrounded by some great places to see, will watch this thread with interest.

cheers Steve

PS may,be some of our northern members may like to know where the M5 goes. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Us northerners know that the M5 gets us onto a ferry to Spain! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Butlins*

Dave, next time your passing our front door on the way to Spain you welcome to pop in for a cuppa !

Steve


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have contacted the person concerned regarding the rally field at Butlins. The dates and prices will be available in the New Year.
The best prices will be off season obviously, but until then, I can`t tell you much.
For those of you who are not familiar with Butlins or have the idea of it being a HI-DI-HI experience, I can tell you it is a modern site with many things to do if you wish, or a relaxing break if that`s for you.
Great for kids or adults alike.
There are at least 4 family venues, 1 adult club, 2 pubs, 1 outdoor and 1 indoor swimming pool, 2 supermarkets, a variety of other shops, several choices of food outlets, funfair, amusements, crazy golf, hire shop, outdoor all weather sports pitch, day and evening entertainment, fun train into Minehead and back, tenpin bowling, or just sit back and relax in the coffee lounge or on the rally field.
Take a nice stroll into town or harbour or take a steam train ride from Minehead station.
Minehead town has all the major shops/Banks etc that you would need.
Most onsite facilities are free apart from crazy golf, amusement arcades,assault course, hire shop and fun train.
All pitches are with hook up. All grass pitches. RV`s welcolme. 
If anyone would like to know anymore about Butlins in general, go to Butlins website.
We will keep you posted on prices etc as soon as I know them.
We went with another group back in Sept and the price was about £30 + rally fee, per unit. inc. hook up, and up to 4 people, for 3 nights.(frid-Mon).
Brochure price should have been £59 but we had a discount as we were a group booking. 
Sue and Ian.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Any more news / dates on this one as we would be interested in going!


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

D'oh! please ignore last post - just found the other link!
Must be having another blonde moment!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Florrie 130

This rally is on the front page now under the rallies meets section June 4th to 8th £41 for 4 nights Monday to Friday please add yourself to the rally list if you are coming an pm Suedi_55 for details of how to pay. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Florrie130 said:


> D'oh! please ignore last post - just found the other link!
> Must be having another blonde moment!


Hi Florrie,

don't be so hard on yourself, you managed to find the other thread 

For anyone else looking for more details they can be seen >>>Here...Butlins rally<<<

MHS...Rob


----------

